# PC DVD Player software with better controls?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking for some program to play DVDs with better controls for things like slow-motion, frame-by-frame advance both forward and back and snapshots.

Windows Media Center is OK for playing but it's buggy for special functions. Same for Windows Media Player. I've tried VLC in the past, but had some problems with it also.

Whatever it is needs to handle pre-packaged TV series' DVDs as well as anything I burn to DVD.

Of course FREE is always preferred :sure:

Ideas?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try Power DVD 10 Deluxe Mark II or Ultra 3D Mark II. They're not free but should fill your needs.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I like VLC, but I don't think it has all of those controls either.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Boxee?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use WinDVD and I think it has most if not all of the features you want.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been looking at PowerDVD. I think they have a trial version.

I had an early version of WinDVD on another machine running XP and there were some problems. A newer version under Win7 might be worth a try.

Never heard of Boxee.

VLC seemed OK except that it took over all media types on my machine. Pictures, video and sound files all played under VLC by default for some reason. May have missed a step in the install. Also stepping back or forward frame by frame only worked for two or three frames before the program locked up. The VLC help site said it was a known problem with no resolution in the works. I might try it again if that has been resolved.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't found one that does everything that you are looking for however I think that you will like TheaterTek www.TheaterTek.com I've been using it for years in conjunction with X-Lobby (graphical front end) which on Windows XP was an awesome combo.

X-Lobby doesn't work as well on Windows 7 but you can get it to work with a little tweaking. TheaterTek however works perfectly under Windows 7 and is in my opinion the best all around player. It isn't free but worth the relatively short money that they are asking for it.

Also worth mentioning is that I've always used a StreamZap Remote with the above mentioned combo but StreamZap doesn't work under 64 Bit Windows 7 and it's been like that for a while. Because of that I went with the Adesso Remote that works out of the box with windows 7 (all versions) and it also has a nice little mouse emulation function.

I hope this helps but feel free to ask me anything I might have missed.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Window Media Classic. Easy on resources, plays a lot of stuff.

http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/


----------

